# Modeling Fuel Usage on Model RR



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Does any attempt to model fuel usage and needed refueling times during their operations? Thinking of adding a new layer to my ops but dont want to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I try to sync my model train fuel usage and my personal beer consumption :sly:

hope that helps


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Spoil, man, this is taking rivet counting to a lofty point never
before imagined.

But it's a fun idea.

Don


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that this has not been documented before. If not, I got some fuel usage charts for a few locomotives at different throttles. Im sure I could do some math and come up with something


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I ran into a "fuel usage" problem on my model RR. See post 410.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=41


----------

